# Austin to Dallas this weekend



## spaceportdocker (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone heading up to North Texas this weekend and coming through Austin? It's my Gma's 80th B-Day on Sunday and I really hope I can make it!! I know I know, a bus ticket is super cheap but I'm hella broke right now and can't really afford one so last-minute. I could definitely pay for lunch and have so gas $ though. I know it's a long shot but ANY help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks a million! Love you all!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 23, 2020)

did you make it?


----------



## Kikin (Nov 10, 2020)

spaceportdocker said:


> Anyone heading up to North Texas this weekend and coming through Austin? It's my Gma's 80th B-Day on Sunday and I really hope I can make it!! I know I know, a bus ticket is super cheap but I'm hella broke right now and can't really afford one so last-minute. I could definitely pay for lunch and have so gas $ though. I know it's a long shot but ANY help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks a million! Love you all!!!


I’ve been trying to leave Dallas for a while but since Covid nobody wants to pick people up


----------



## Sulphur Springs (Jan 26, 2021)

thread dead?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jan 27, 2021)

One and done. Joined just to get a ride, didn’t work, maybe return next time he needs a ride?


----------



## Sulphur Springs (Jan 27, 2021)

i feel like theres more efficient methods to find a ride than the effort this post took tho


----------

